# Dieppe German news reel footage



## pbfoot (Apr 9, 2006)

here is a link for German and Dutch news reel footage from the Dieppe raid from the archives of canada each is about 4minutes long and shows some dogfighting at lo level its pretty good footage
http://www.collectionscanada.ca/dieppe/053402_e.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn. I haven't watched these in a long time. Good link, pb.
To all those brave young guys at Dieppe. 

It's interesting to see it from a German propaganda point of view. Heh. It just goes to show that everyone in the Commonwealth was thought of as "English" or a "Tommy".


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2006)

Granted, watching the Canadian spin on things is just as interesting.
Some of these are new to me. It's all interesting stuff.

http://www.collectionscanada.ca/dieppe/053403_e.html


----------



## ridardo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Folks, 

I was trying to get these clips on my pc but all my efforts in vain, can you help me get them I'd appreciate that. 

Lots of thanks in advance.

ridardo


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2008)

First, this thread is *over two years old*.

Second, seeing your other post on this forum calling out some of our esteemed members, many of whom are veterans and have seen their share of action, I don't think many of them are going to jump to your assistance...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Its still up at this link
Introduction - Through a Lens: Dieppe in Photographs and Film - Library and Archives Canada


----------

